# Infopath Formular per Email versenden.



## Hoschy (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
mein Problem ist das ich ein Infopathdokument direkt aus dem Dokument selbst, per Schaltfläche als Email verschickem möchte.
http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/210/18pi1.jpg

Das Infopathdokument soll im Emailclient dann aber nicht als Anlage beigefügt sein,
http://img436.imageshack.us/img436/4748/21gf1.jpg

sondern sofort in der Email dargestellt werden.
http://img436.imageshack.us/img436/516/32vg.jpg

Was muss ich dafür tun?


----------

